# Pure Black Coyote.....



## MossyMO

On way way home from work just now I come around a farmstead and 100 feet out side of the trees and 60 or so yards off the gravel road is a black canine staring at me which I swear was coyote. I reached for my rifle and then wondered if by chance it may be a neighbors dog. I grabbed my binocs's to get a close look and it start trotting towards the trees while watching me (had no collar). Even its eyes had that coyote look to them that I can't explain (deer in the headlight look). It had all the coyote characteristics; size, fur, pointy alert ears, etc.

After it was gone I drove into the farmstead and rang their doorbell but no one was home. I wanted to ask if they have a dog or know of anyone in the area with a dog of that description. I am going to try call them later tonight.

Is there such a thing as a pure black coyote. If one was to shoot it, how can you tell if it is coyote, dog or possibly a mix? My gut was telling me to shoot it, my heart couldn't with the possibility it was someones pet.

This is 2 miles from where I live, so my chances of seeing it or calling it are possible if it was a coyote.

I feel like an idiot posting this cause everyone knows what a coyote looks like. And if I am an idiot for posting, all I can say is you had to be there. Thanks in advance for any help you can provide me on this.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I saw a black one in Wisconsin several years ago. Good call on not shooting untill you know for sure


----------



## Large munsterlander1

Hey i did a little digging on the net and found that black yotes are real. Though they are very rare. It was said that they are as rare as albinos. I added a pic that i found!


----------



## MossyMO

Well, my wife talked to another neighbor gal and it is no one in the area's dog. This gal saw it once inbetween the elk and the chicken/goat/cow fence, she tried calling it, like "Here Blacky?" and said it ran away. She also said they are not missing any chickens.

I am thinking I will drop it if I see it again.....


----------



## barebackjack

Are there any fox farms nearby?

Ranch fox could easily be mistaken for a coyote as they run ALOT bigger than a red fox. And silver fox look just like the picture above.

If theres a farm nearby, could always be an escapee.

If it is a black coyote, that would be one hell of a trophy.


----------



## FullClip

Go to the pic thread in the predator hunting forum. Page 6, Kino shot a black one.


----------



## jonesy12

Chupacabra sighting........... :lol:


----------



## barebackjack

Did someone say Chupacabra?

Some say chupacabra, I say REALLY mangy coyote.










Next thing you know we'll be talking about Manbearpigs.


----------



## ruger1

ManBearPig! That may be the most disturbing image I've ever seen.


----------



## Fallguy

Geez i'm going to have nightmares now after seeing that manbearpig. AHHHHH!!!!!!! uke:


----------



## blhunter3

barebackjack said:


> Next thing you know we'll be talking about Manbearpigs.


 uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## jonesy12

That is one of the most disturbing images I have ever seen. uke:


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007

Shoot it!! :sniper:


----------



## weasle414

Varmint_Hunter_007 said:


> Shoot it!! :sniper:


The chupicabra or the manbearpig??? :huh:


----------



## ay tee

shoot them both...? they are both quite ugly if you ask me


----------



## jmillercustoms

WTF!!!!!!!!!!! :gag: thats just wrong!


----------



## nosib

i say black coyote is cool.
mangey coyote is sad looking.
and manbearpig is halarious if you've seen the south park episode :lol:


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007

Take out them both. Expecially the manbearpig, I dont think id want to have it mounted though. Id probably have nightmares for a week and wake up and accidently shoot it again.

:sniper:


----------



## nosib

that manbearpig is so ugly it probably wouldn't die.....


----------



## jrp267

nosib the post padder I am going to try to be like you give one line response to every thread.


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007

I'm sure I could find something in the arsenal that would take it down. maybe the 50


----------



## Leo Porcello

barebackjack said:


>


Looks like my prom date!! Good to see she is reproducing!!


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007

uke: Wow, im sorry dude. Ummm....to bad things didn't work out for ya.....yea


----------



## dynarider68

thats funny right there..you have to see/watch south park to really appreciate the manbearpig picture..but that mangy dog is real sad looking..


----------



## dynarider68

jrp267 said:


> nosib the post padder I am going to try to be like you give one line response to every thread.


I am glad to see that I wasnt the only one that is seeing this happen..


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007

yea that mangy thing needed to be put down.


----------



## MossyMO

Father in law called me this morning and said he saw the black coyote out. I took that way to work and home from work but didn't see it today. Father in law agrees, it is a coyote.


----------



## blhunter3

Good luck on getting him.


----------



## MN goose killa

drop him dead!


----------



## Fallguy

Good luck hope to see pics of that black coyote!


----------



## MossyMO

Well boys, it is dead. I checked with all neighbors and it is not anyone's dog and neighbors at the farm it is closest too told me to shoot it because it was killing upland game in the area.

On my way home from work (5:25PM) it was out in the middle of a field 300 to 350 yards. I took my shot and it did the famous coyote spin and dropped near some trees. I would have went out to get it, but I have a class a 6:00PM for a concealed weapons permit.

Hopefully I can round up a snowmobile instead of trudging through the hip deep snow tomorrow. If it is indeed a coyote I will post a pic.


----------



## barebackjack

WHAT!?

You left the trophy of a lifetime in the field a mere 300-350 yards out!!!!!!???


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007

:eyeroll: wow... dont know what to say :roll:


----------



## MossyMO

Hey, I had non-refundable $125 invested in the class, I wasn't gonna be late.  It is frozen fresh !!!


----------



## Fallguy

Tell you what....I would have gone to my class, and the SECOND I was done I would have walked through NECK deep snow to get that coyote! Hell, I bet if you would have brought that coyote in to the class and explained yourself that instructor would have let you come to the next session.

i hope that thing didn't get chewed on by anything overnight. :eyeroll:


----------



## kvernum3

It think the black coyote may have payed off the 125$ class


----------



## verg

update..don't leave us hangen'


----------



## Fallguy

Where is it???!!! I want pictures!


----------



## JuvyPimp

Come on lets see it.

Didnt anybody teach you about making excuses for being late to class. I slid off the road, truck died from the frigid temps, got pulled over. Man I would have been swiming across the snow to get it as fast as I could. Thats a trophy.


----------



## R y a n

Pictures Marty!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

You guys should see this sweet Yote I found! It is all black! Found it just off the road! Glad I had my snow shoes with! :lol:


----------



## Fallguy

hunt4P&Y said:


> You guys should see this sweet Yote I found! It is all black! Found it just off the road! Glad I had my snow shoes with! :lol:


LOL :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## barebackjack

Pics?

Deep snow or not, id have had that thing recovered in NO TIME!


----------



## MossyMO

I worked late last evening doing snow removal for the county, today they pulled me off the roads early because drifts were forming right behind where we plowed. So, when I got home I borrowed a neighbors snowmobile and went out and found it, I would have killed myself trying to find it on foot.

Anyways, some say it is a dog and others say it is a coyote. A neighbor that had seen it out and about, said it very much had coyote. Before I take a picture, let alone post a picture just to embarrass myself, what are some keys features for me to look for to distinguish coyote from a dog?

The canine is thawing in my garage and as usual, the wife ain't happy with it in the garage !!!


----------



## Fallguy

Mossy

I see you are in some dilemma here. Well if you don't post it, people are going to be left hanging. This black coyote legend has been going on here for a while. Will people just think it's a dog if you don't post it? You have to decide. Good luck buddy I hope you come out of this on top!


----------



## MossyMO

Well here ya go, I will get more pics as it thaws; eyes' teeeth, etc.

The more I investigate and the more I look at it I am feeling pretty strong about it being a coyote, wishfull thinking?


----------



## Hollywood

Looks like ya done good!
Congrats!

(even if it was someone's dog, it was ugly & needed shot anyway.)


----------



## barebackjack

How big is it? Ballpark weight?


----------



## R y a n

Great pics Marty.

I'd have to say I would have thought that is a coyote.

A combination of things in the picture would have led me to think this.. Long bushy tail, sleek body, pointed ears, long snout, the size is about right, including torso, head, and length of legs. And the coloring isn't like any type of purebred dog.

I sure hope you are getting it mounted. Don't skin it! Heck I'll pay to have it mounted myself! 

Congrats!


----------



## R y a n

Does it have dewclaws?

Strong chance it would have dew claws if it is wild no?


----------



## duckmander

I'm no expert but it looks like a yote to me.other than the color. looks like it has a great coat on it.


----------



## MossyMO

R y a n
Color me silly, but what are dew claws? The last toe on the upper leg? I will go out and take a picture.

barebackjack
I will go out and weigh it and take "my" measurements.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Thats my Fido!! :******:

oke: Just messing with you! :lol: Looks like a coyote to me but I am no expert!!


----------



## Fallguy

Mossy

good job posting the pics! I just got back from the ACDC concert so my judgement is skewed a little...LOL...I will have to look closer at the pics in the morning. Sleep well!


----------



## MossyMO

Leo Porcello
Sorry about Fido; I didn't know.....

Fallguy
I am sure the AC/Dc concert rocked !!!
I have more pics to post; but I am in the same condition; I will post more tomorrow. I swear that after I opened its jaw, it is a coyote.
P.S.
It is a coyote, I can tell.... It is smelling like one !!!


----------



## R y a n

MossyMO said:


> R y a n
> Color me silly, but what are dew claws? The last toe on the upper leg? I will go out and take a picture.


A good explanation of a dew claw can be found here.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dewclaw

There is a picture there too that shows where to find it on a dog/coyote. It is "D" on this photo:










Almost all dometic dogs have their dew claws clipped as young pups nowadays, especially working dogs/hunting dogs. Dew claws aren't a sure indicator, but if you can see that they have been removed surgically, it might point towards being domestic at some earlier point.

Here is a really good discussion on black coyotes on a taxidermy forum.

One of the guys there mentioned to go pull some guard hairs from between the shoulders and look at the coloration. They contended that real coyotes have 3 bands of different color, while a dog supposedly only ever has 2 bands of color.

http://www.taxidermy.net/forums/Industr ... 495B0.html

It might be worth your time to give the furbearer biologist at NDGF in Bismarck a call to see if they'll do a DNA test for you?

Hope this helps..

Ryan


----------



## Leo Porcello

MossyMO said:


> Leo Porcello
> Sorry about Fido; I didn't know.....
> 
> !


I guess I will let it slide.

Is that thing still mountable? If that is a coyote it would be a kick buttt mount!


----------



## MossyMO

Leo
If you want to come over and mount it before I bring it in to a taxidermist you are more than welcome. It is a female, but kind of a lightweight at 44 lbs. !!!


----------



## MossyMO

Here are some additionals pics. It is a female, and weighs 44lbs.


----------



## buckseye

Sweet!!! Are you doing blood work on it to see what it is for sure. It sure is an opportunity to learn from, hopefully you will share the findings with us. Could it be some kind of cross breed, domestic/wild, I don't know. Very good MO!! :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy

44 pounds seems awfully big for a female. I wonder if it isn't a cross of some sort. Mossy sorry I am no more help than I was last night. It's hard to tell from just the pics you have posted. One thing is for sure though...that is ONE BLACK dog!


----------



## xdeano

A 44 lb coyote is damn big. Even up in the cold north where things get decent sized, that's big. I'd imagine it is a coydog for sure. I know you're up by the Minot Airbase, so there might be a good chance that some coyotes have matted with a base stray. The base always has stray animals running around.

It's a cool looking coyote. I'd definitly get it tanned out if I wasn't going to mount it. But I'd sure do it as soon as possible one way or the other. Don't let it go bad on you. I noticed that you had it frozen in the first pics and thawed out in the next shots. Either keep it frozen or get that hide off.

xdeano


----------



## blhunter3

Awesome pictures, wish I was lucky yo get one like that.


----------



## barebackjack

Im gonna say its a coydog as well.

First, 44 lbs for a female is HUGE! Its possible, but HIGHLY unlikely in a purebred yote.

Second, the face just doesnt scream coyote to me. Seems the snout is a bit "blocky" looking compared to a coyote. The ears also seem farther set back, and just dont seem "coyote like".

Im gonna say its a coydog. Hell of a trophy though, id be getting it tanned. I wish I had tanned my coydog from several years ago. :******:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

ok, so I didn't find it!

Congrats! That will make a sweet hide!


----------



## barebackjack

Just for reference, heres a coydog I shoot a few years ago. The one on the right.

Left one is an average male, 35 or so pounds. The right one, well, as you can see he dwarfes him. Both males.


----------



## MossyMO

Would you guys suggest I call NDG&F to inquire about where I would take it to figure out exactly what I have here?

I do want to have it all tanned, thinking I will just have Henson's in Minot/Glenburn do that. Unless someone has a better suggestion? I am assuming a full body mount would be just to expensive; although my 2 sons always get bigger fish and larger bucks than me, maybe this is my turn.....

I do have it back outside to refreeze, I just wanted it thawed for better pics and to check out what sex it was for Leo !!!


----------



## DVXDUDE

hes a black one from this year. Not pitch black, but pretty neat.


----------



## dynarider68

mossy I have to say yours is more then likely a coydog,not that I am an expert but the weight is kinda a give away....If it were me I would get that dog tanned and hang it on the wall..I did that to one I shot last year and am glad I did..she was a small reddish/blonde..infact some of the ppl I work with thought it was a fox...you wont reget it..


----------



## MossyMO

Last week I had a game warden come and look at it (frozen). NDG&F's interest in it were only if it was or had any wolf in it. He took it with him and emailed a few frozen pics of it to co-workers; a special agent, a refuge manager and a biologist. Later the same day the game warden returned the dog to me and said they all agreed it did not have any wolf in it and their thoughts were that is domestic canine.

Now I want to find out from Dorothy Fecske, NDG&F's furbearer biologist how I can go about having a blood sample DNA ran on it and what my costs may be for having that done. As I do believe it is coydog and would like to have a mount or the hide tanned but do not want to have it done on a domestic canine.

Here are a few more pics I have of it.


----------



## dynarider68

did it come into distress sounds and/or howling?? if it did,even if it is a domestic dog then you did the right thing shooting it...the tail (to me) doesnt look like a coyotes tail....to long and not bushy enough...


----------



## MossyMO

dynarider68
It was a drive by..... As I posted earlier, I had been watching the area for this critter for almost a month. I had called all neighbors in the area to make sure it was no one's pet and the farmstead it was living closest to asked me to shoot it because it was living off the upland game in the area. The dog had established a living area and was living completely wild.


----------



## dynarider68

opps...sorry...I guess thats what I get for not reading the entire post..my bad mossy...drive by huh? thats funny...if it had been eating the upland game then you did a good thing..way to go...next thing, tan that big girl..


----------



## Cathunter

We actually have quite a few black coyotes here in Missouri. There are two that run with a pack and all the rest are normal in color around my uncles place. Have been seen by my dad and uncle on numerous occassions while deer hunting. And there is one running around my grandpa farm that i have shot at but missed as it was running and both my wife and cousin have also seen it. My cousin has seen it on three different occassion and when i first seen it it was directly under my deer stand not fifteen feet away but befoe i got my gun in was on the move. It was definatley coyote though. Josh


----------



## WIdawg22

nice "k-9" face looks weird and pet like, good deal either way it needed to be taken out of the breeding pool


----------



## redwingnut22

Check on youtube.com There is a video. Just type in "Black Coyote" It's a cool video.


----------



## MossyMO

Well, there is a place in Spearfish, South Dakota that does private DNA testing and the cost is $2000 to $2500, and that is even if I can get them to take it. Looks like I am bringing it in Friday to the taxidermist just to have it tanned.


----------



## benji1744

Call it what you want to its yours and know one can take that away form you. If it was me I would tell everyone one it was my favorite pet and I just couldn't let him go. 

nice pics and congadulations..................im jealous


----------



## 1 shot

Mossy somebody is missing a black dog aorund Glenburn. He posted it on Fishingbuddy.


----------



## MossyMO

1 shot
Thanks, I replied to the thread.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y




----------



## Fallguy

Mossy

Don't get bent out of shape. I think someone is screwing with you over on that other site.

They said that dog was male.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Thanks everyone for all of the great comments. IMO he did everything correct. I think alot of us would have taken the yote out the minute we saw it. MOSSYMO went up and above and asked around just to make sure his target was a good target.

I am locking this thread as it has great info, and I want it to stay that way.

Some people have decided to take it upon themselves to make an account just to bash him.

I don't want this to happen!

Mike


----------



## MossyMO

I should have updated all of you when I got DNA results back from The University of Colorado, anyways it was domestic canine and wolf. I had the hide tube tanned including the paws in case I ever want a full body mount done.


----------



## Fallguy

MossyMO said:


> I should have updated all of you when I got DNA results back from The University of Colorado, anyways it was domestic canine and wolf. I had the hide tube tanned including the paws in case I ever want a full body mount done.


Thanks for the update MossyMO! I unlocked this thread so he could give us the update. Let's try to keep it unlocked this time.


----------



## Longshot

Thanks for the update Mossy. Interesting to say the least.


----------



## kingcanada

a fur buyer/ trapper i knew in college did run across a few melanistic (opposite of albino) coyotes over the years. they are rare, but more common that albinos. the third coyote i ever shot was black, but not a melanistic yoter. it was a cross. border collie cross it would appear. it's litter mates were normal. i managed to get one of them too, my first double! dog #3 escaped harm. i think that the white chest stripe on your dog indicates a likely candidate for the hybrid theory (not the linkin park album  ). a melanistic animal should be all black, but the DNA results will tell for sure.


----------



## owwwwww

Interesting.. I just read this thread for the first time. It would of looked like a coyote to me and i think you made the right decision. Good job on asking around first.


----------

